# Fast folder recommendations



## Chuffy (10 Aug 2007)

Afternoon all!
Lucky old me has just got a new job. This means a new commute. To be precise about 16 rather lumpy miles around the Devon coast. It's going to be too much to do every day, every week so I'm toying with getting a folder and doing part of the journey on public transport. 
So, what would be a good folder for a chap like me? I want something a bit more sporty than a Brompton but more practical and foldy than an Airnimal.

Suggestions please!
Chuffy


----------



## Si (10 Aug 2007)

the airnimalchameleon is pretty foldy if you do it "right" - mine was only 3 or 4 inches longer than my birdy when folded (remember to spint the bars so that the front end points back towards the back). Seat post and front wheel then go in the gap between the bar/brake lever and the pedal and all is held together by a toe strap. Takes less than a minute when you have done it a few times.

Gets a tad smaller if you SS it too - and rides really well like that.


----------



## Chuffy (10 Aug 2007)

Si said:


> the airnimalchameleon is pretty foldy if you do it "right" - mine was only 3 or 4 inches longer than my birdy when folded (remember to spint the bars so that the front end points back towards the back). Seat post and front wheel then go in the gap between the bar/brake lever and the pedal and all is held together by a toe strap. Takes less than a minute when you have done it a few times.
> Gets a tad smaller if you SS it too - and rides really well like that.


Cheers Si. Hmmmm, does it fold small enough to go on a bus comfortably?


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Aug 2007)

Airnimal Joey
Get the regular 8 speed version which can be converted to drops with a bar-end shifter and a couple of Dia-comp aero levers.
Cheaper than a Chameleon and probably faster folding. Nice ride too.


----------



## Chuffy (12 Aug 2007)

I'm liking the look of the Airnimals. However, the folding instructions say that the front mudguard has to come off. As the bike is going to be an all weather commuter, mudflaps are pretty important to me.
The search continues.....


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Aug 2007)

The Airnimal is a weird bike for front mudguards.

The carbon forks have a a very sharp "blade" cross section.and no eyes, this can cause problems.

The answer is the SKS "RaceGuards" taking a few seconds to fit or remove


----------



## Arch (13 Aug 2007)

This is perhaps not that helpful, but I know a chap who goes everywhere on his Brompton, and will be faster than anyone in the group, apparently without trying. Sometimes, it aint the bike that's sporty, it's the legs...


----------



## Peyote (13 Aug 2007)

I'm in a similar position to you Chuffy (about to start a new job, 26 miles away, so going to be catching the train), I've been looking at folders for a while and really like the look of this:

http://www.foldingbikes.co.uk/pacific_reach.htm

Anyone had any experience of it?


----------



## Arch (13 Aug 2007)

Peyote said:


> I'm in a similar position to you Chuffy (about to start a new job, 26 miles away, so going to be catching the train), I've been looking at folders for a while and really like the look of this:
> 
> http://www.foldingbikes.co.uk/pacific_reach.htm
> 
> Anyone had any experience of it?



I think Velovsion reviewed one sometime ago - I think it was my cover issue - I couldn't try it as the seat post wouldn't go down far enough for me... I can't remember the opinion off hand, but I'll try and remember to look it up tonight...


----------



## Peyote (13 Aug 2007)

Cheers Arch, I've Googled it once or twice and found some interesting stuff about the various versions, but no-one seems to have given it a thorough going over.


----------



## Si (14 Aug 2007)

Chuffy said:


> I'm liking the look of the Airnimals. However, the folding instructions say that the front mudguard has to come off. As the bike is going to be an all weather commuter, mudflaps are pretty important to me.
> The search continues.....



Chuffy - you're a bloke, you don't want to be reading instructions 

I had my mud guard mounted only by the brake bolt in the fork crown, not by the stays (you may remember seeing it on that C+ ride many years ago around the Redditch area). It was like this for the best part of five years and never gave any trouble at all. To fold: take out front wheel, spin bars around so that they face backwards and then fold the rear swingarm up so that the rear wheel goes up between the fork legs and into the mudguard - job's a good 'un.

As to taking it on busses, afraid I've never tried.


----------



## bonj2 (14 Aug 2007)

Why don't you just use a normal bike and _drive_ the distance you aren't up for cycling?


----------



## Arch (14 Aug 2007)

Peyote said:


> Cheers Arch, I've Googled it once or twice and found some interesting stuff about the various versions, but no-one seems to have given it a thorough going over.



Sorry, forgot last night to look it up. Like I forgot to bring in the book I want to let someone have the reference for. I'm useless at remembering to do stuff just now. Have checked online and it was the issue I'm on the cover of

http://www.velovision.com/cgi-bin/show_comments.pl?storynum=843

so I have a few spare copies, and could send you one...


----------



## Peyote (14 Aug 2007)

Arch;40379][quote name= said:


> Cheers Arch, I've Googled it once or twice and found some interesting stuff about the various versions, but no-one seems to have given it a thorough going over.



Sorry, forgot last night to look it up. Like I forgot to bring in the book I want to let someone have the reference for. I'm useless at remembering to do stuff just now. Have checked online and it was the issue I'm on the cover of

http://www.velovision.com/cgi-bin/show_comments.pl?storynum=843

so I have a few spare copies, and could send you one...[/QUOTE]

That'd be great Arch!

I'll send you a PM tomorrow when I figure out how to do it!

(Good pic by the way!)


----------



## Arch (15 Aug 2007)

Yeah, I never thought I'd be a cover girl!

Actually, that was the issue I got rather over-exposed in. No, I don't mean like that! But I was pictured on a couple of pages and reviewed two things myself, so it was a bit heavy on the Arch...


----------



## Chuffy (16 Aug 2007)

bonj said:


> Why don't you just use a normal bike and _drive_ the distance you aren't up for cycling?


Wouldn't work out on this commute. The bit I don't want to ride on a daily basis is the horribly hilly bit towards the end.


----------



## Twenty Inch (17 Aug 2007)

Dahon Impulse.

24 gears on an Sram hub, Big Apple tyres - thicker tyres and stronger wheels than their Speed version so will handle roads better.

Rides and feels like a real bike. The fold is not as easy or as small as a Brompton, and you'll need to keep an 8mm and a 6mm spanner for minor adjustments to hinges and things, but it's a great ride.


----------



## Arch (17 Aug 2007)

From early next year apparently, there'll be a folding Grasshopper:

(scroll down a bit...)

http://www.velovision.co.uk/cgi-bin/show_comments.pl?storynum=875

If that folds in 60 seconds, and is the size they say, well, it may not be the most convenient answer to Chuffy's question, but it certainly solves the problem of wanting a 'bent and not having the space!

Now, there's just the problem of not having the money!


----------

